# Simon Browne



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 8, 2007)

Simon Browne, English Puritan (1680 -- 1732) was a hymn-writer who also completed the annotations on 1 Corinthians found in Matthew Henry's commentary. He died at a relatively young age have suffered from melancholy a decade after killing a man in self-defense who had attacked him, as well as the death of his beloved wife and son. His latter end was a sad conclusion to a promising beginning.


----------

